# Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!



## End0fSeven (12. März 2014)

*Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Auf Twitter Verkündete Jonathan Morin nun die Offiziellen Minimalen Systemanforderungen für Watch Dogs an.

Die Minimalen Systemanforderungen für PC sehen wie folgt aus:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2,66 GHz oder AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,0 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB RAM
Festplattenspeicher: 25 GB
Grafikkarte: 1024 VRAM DirectX 11 Shader 5.0
Soundkarte: DirectX 9

Meine Meinung: Ganz schön krass, wenn man bedenkt das das "nur" die Minimalen Anforderungen sind, ich frage mich wieso das Spiel 6GB RAM braucht. Wie dem auch sei, ich freue mich tierisch auf das Spiel 

_Quelle: Gamespot_


----------



## rocc (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Die *empfohlenen* Systemanforderungen für PC sehen wie folgt aus [...] Meine Meinung: Ganz schön krass, wenn man bedenkt das das "nur" die Minimalen Anforderungen sind [...].



Zwischen "minimal" und "empfohlen" ist aber ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## DSHPB (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> [...]Die *empfohlenen* Systemanforderungen für PC sehen wie folgt aus:
> 
> Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2,66 GHz oder AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,0 GHz
> Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB RAM
> ...


 
- Die *minimalen* Systemanforderungen...-> Die empfohlenen kennen wir bisher nicht.

- Das 6GB RAM (und somit 64bit-OS) notwendig sind, heißt nicht, dass das Spiel 6GB nutzt. Es soll mit Sicherheit nur sicherstellen, dass das Spiel genug zur Verfügung hat, auch wenn das OS was davon abzwackt, was ja immer der Fall ist. Bei Win8.1 z.B. ist bei einigen Sachen im Hintergrund schnell mal 1-2 GB RAM voll...-> Dann hat das Spiel schon "nurnoch" 4GB RAM, was bei Quad-Core-Minimum schon denkbar ist, wie ich finde.

...ich freu mich auch drauf...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

8.3. auf PCGH.de: Watch Dogs: Mindestanforderungen für PC, Vergleich zwischen PC und Playstation 4, Grafik-Diskussion


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



DSHPB schrieb:


> - Die *minimalen* Systemanforderungen...-> Die empfohlenen kennen wir bisher nicht.
> 
> - Das 6GB RAM (und somit 64bit-OS) notwendig sind, heißt nicht, dass das Spiel 6GB nutzt. Es soll mit Sicherheit nur sicherstellen, dass das Spiel genug zur Verfügung hat, auch wenn das OS was davon abzwackt, was ja immer der Fall ist. Bei Win8.1 z.B. ist bei einigen Sachen im Hintergrund schnell mal 1-2 GB RAM voll...-> Dann hat das Spiel schon "nurnoch" 4GB RAM, was bei Quad-Core-Minimum schon denkbar ist, wie ich finde.
> 
> ...ich freu mich auch drauf...


 frage mich, wie das mit den 6GB (+1GB für GPU) immer rechtfertigbar ist, wenn die alten Konsolen nur 256MB gesamt haben. Möglich wäre es also mit deuuuuutlich weniger. Super optimiert mal wieder


----------



## Ahab (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Watchdogs ist ein Open World Game, ähnlich wie GTA und dazu noch sehr hübsch anzusehen. Solche Spiele sind doch immer bodenlose Fässer, GTA 4 hat damals in Benchmarks beim Sprung von 8 auf 16GB immernoch deutlich messbar skaliert. 

Und nach dem RAM-Dumping der letzten Jahre hat doch sowieso fast jeder 8GB im Rechner. Jetzt wird das wenigstens mal ausgenutzt!


----------



## Effie (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Rollora schrieb:


> frage mich, wie das mit den 6GB (+1GB für GPU) immer rechtfertigbar ist, wenn die alten Konsolen nur 256MB gesamt haben. Möglich wäre es also mit deuuuuutlich weniger. Super optimiert mal wieder


 
Durch die bessere Grafik.


----------



## DSHPB (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Rollora schrieb:


> frage mich, wie das mit den 6GB (+1GB für GPU) immer rechtfertigbar ist, wenn die alten Konsolen nur 256MB gesamt haben. Möglich wäre es also mit deuuuuutlich weniger. Super optimiert mal wieder


 
Nur dass Watch Dogs nur für PS4, XBOX One und PC erscheint - die (neuen) Konsolen haben 8GB RAM (PS4 8GB GDDR5, XBOX One 8GB DDR3 & 32MB ESRAM).

Außerdem gibt's auf dem PC immer grafisch Unterschiede, und man kann vieles anders einstellen, bei entsprechenden Einstellungen braucht's dann halt mehr.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Also das ist schon happig. Ob ich meinen i7-4770K dann mal übertakten muss, nächstes Jahr, nur um auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben zu können?


----------



## oelkanne (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

All Hail to S2011 und 16GB Speicher  scheint doch ne gute Investition zu werden. Aber mal echt...unsere Konsolenkinder  freuen sich über die optimierten Spiele und wir müssen uns mit Treibern rumplagen...naja...Ich lebe immernoch in der Hoffnung das mal einer wieder richtige PC-Spiele Pro..äh..optimiert wo man wirklich sieht was nen PC kann...


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Ahab schrieb:


> Watchdogs ist ein Open World Game, ähnlich wie GTA und dazu noch sehr hübsch anzusehen. Solche Spiele sind doch immer bodenlose Fässer, GTA 4 hat damals in Benchmarks beim Sprung von 8 auf 16GB immernoch deutlich messbar skaliert.
> 
> Und nach dem RAM-Dumping der letzten Jahre hat doch sowieso fast jeder 8GB im Rechner. Jetzt wird das wenigstens mal ausgenutzt!


deine Antwort schreibt sowas von vorbei an meiner Frage.
Wenn es irgendwas mit Open World und den damit einhergehenden zusätzlichen Berechnungen zu tun hätte, warum läuft das Spiel, abgesehen von leicht verbesserter Grafik, mit 256 MB Ram, 24(!) Fach weniger als die Systemvoraussetzungen am PC?





Effie schrieb:


> Durch die bessere Grafik.


 Was hat Grafik mit dem NICHT-Grafikspeicher zu tun? Der da ist nämlich auf der GPU, wir sprechen von RAM.
na eben genau nicht, wie schon oben erwähnt, Grafik bei GTA 4 ist einfach nicht so viel besser am PC (eigentlich fast gar nicht, wenn man keine MODs installiert), wie auf der Konsole. 24(!) mal mehr Speicher braucht es, um minimal besser auszusehen. Und die SPIELMECHANIK ist dieselbe?


DSHPB schrieb:


> Nur dass Watch Dogs nur für PS4, XBOX One und PC  erscheint - die Konsolen haben 4 oder 8GB RAM (PS4 8GB GDDR5, XBOX One  8GB DDR3 & 32MB ESRAM) - merkste wat?


Merkste wat? Deine herablassende Art kannst dir sparen, Mister  Neunmalklug. Das Spiel erscheint nämlich NICHT nur für die neuen  Konsolen. Merkste Wat? Naaaa merkste Wat?
Schlaumeier...


DSHPB schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt's auf dem PC immer grafisch Unterschiede, und man kann  vieles anders einstellen, bei entsprechenden Einstellungen braucht's  dann halt mehr. Klar, oder?^^


Grafik hat mit dem Grafikspeicher zu tun. Wir reden vom Arbeitsspeicher. Und höhere Texturauflösungen hin oder her, 24(!) mehr RAM rechtfertigt es nicht


----------



## Teutonnen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Rollora schrieb:


> warum läuft das Spiel, abgesehen von leicht verbesserter Grafik, mit 256 MB Ram, 24(!) Fach weniger als die Systemvoraussetzungen am PC?


 

Because phuck you, that's why.




			
				Dev-Denke schrieb:
			
		

> Für den PC müssen Konsolenspiele kaum optimiert werden, weil man ein Vielfaches der Leistung zur Verfügung hat und man damit einfach "brute forcen" kann. Daran wird sich so lange nichts ändern, bis die Konsolen den PC in Sachen Leistungsfähigkeit eingeholt haben. Also nie.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Because phuck you, that's why.


meine Frage war eigentlich rhetorisch...
 Ich weiß, dass für PC nicht optimiert wird, aber ich sehe immer wieder gerne, wie die User hier die Lüge von "wir nutzen PC Hardware voll aus" immer sofort abkaufen 
Genauso wie Crysis 3 natürlich ein PC Game ist


----------



## DSHPB (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Klar, es ist mit Sicherheit nicht optimiert für den PC, dennoch machen sich höhere Grafikdetails auch beim RAM bemerkbar und eben nicht nur beim VRAM.

Vergleiche mal die RAM und CPU Auslastung bei beliebigen Spielen bei niedrigen und hohen Einstellungen (z.B. BF4, Crysis 3, da merkt man das^^). Die alten Konsolen können grafisch eh nicht mithalten, ich werf mal die Distanzdarstellung in den Raum.

Die alten Konsolen kriegen eine grafisch extrem abgespeckte Variante. Die neuen Konsolen und der PC die normale, die halt mehr bietet und entsprechend mehr Leistung benötigt, die aber bei den Konsolen auch bereitsteht und bei entsprechenden PCs auch.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Rollora schrieb:


> meine Frage war eigentlich rhetorisch...
> Ich weiß, dass für PC nicht optimiert wird, aber ich sehe immer wieder gerne, wie die User hier die Lüge von "wir nutzen PC Hardware voll aus" immer sofort abkaufen
> Genauso wie Crysis 3 natürlich ein PC Game ist


 
Ich selbst warte ja auf Rockstar die zum Release von GTA 5 sagen dass es für den PC praktisch neu entwickelt wurde und es deswegen solange gedauert hat bis es erscheint.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



DSHPB schrieb:


> Klar, es ist mit Sicherheit nicht optimiert für den PC, dennoch machen sich höhere Grafikdetails auch beim RAM bemerkbar und eben nicht nur beim VRAM.
> 
> Vergleiche mal die RAM und CPU Auslastung bei beliebigen Spielen bei niedrigen und hohen Einstellungen (z.B. BF4, Crysis 3, da merkt man das^^). Die alten Konsolen können grafisch eh nicht mithalten, ich werf mal die Distanzdarstellung in den Raum.
> 
> Die alten Konsolen kriegen eine grafisch extrem abgespeckte Variante. Die neuen Konsolen und der PC die normale, die halt mehr bietet und entsprechend mehr Leistung benötigt, die aber bei den Konsolen auch bereitsteht und bei entsprechenden PCs auch.


Da hast du schon recht:
Natürlich ist zwischen aktueller und alter Konsolengeneration langsam ein Unterschied zu erkennen - aber nicht, weil extra umprogrammiert und optimiert wurde, hier wird einfach was weggelasassen bei den alten Konsolen, bzw hochskaliert bei den neuen. Der Unterschied ist immer noch sehr gering und ich hoffe es kommen bald die Next Gen (+PC) Only Spiele, die von Grund auf dafür entwickelt wurden. Bis dahin haben wir lediglich hochskalierte Spiele für 10 Jahre alte Konsolen und egal wie mans dreht, der PC wird nicht wirklich ausgelastet, außer vllt mit unnötigen Berechnungen, während auf der Konsole genau nur die gemacht werden, die gemacht werden müssen.
Bei Konsolen, deren System nun seit 10 Jahren gleich ist, weiß man genau welche Zeile Code wie lange braucht um berechnet zu werden und kann schon beim Entwickeln nur so programmieren, dass man weiß, das geht sich knapp aus und hat natürlich nebenbei Kontrollmechanismen die immer genau überprüfen, geht sich das mit der Leistung überhaupt aus? Beim PC wurden solche Mechanismen nie angewandt, man übersetzt den Code von der komplexen 8 Core CELL(PS3) oder 6 Thread Power PC(Xbox 360) Architektur grob für x86 um.
Hier wird einfach sehr viel verschwendet und ich hasse das einfach, irgendwie mag ich effizienz. Ist ja wie wenn ich mitm Lastwagen in die Arbeit fahre, stattm Rad  Der Unterschied von 24(!) fach mehr RAM am PC der vonnöten ist, ist nicht mit schönerer Grafik erklärbar.

Die nähere Hardware zwischen Konsole und PC kann in Zukunft einiges Bringen, dass der Unterschied kleiner wird. Mal sehen


----------



## DarkMo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

die frage mit dem ram hab ich mir auch schon gestellt. würd mich nich wundern, wenns einfach das "phänomen der großen zahlen" ist. also ein neues spiel das auf der höhe der zeit liegt, MUSS einfach auch "knackige" anforderungen haben - und wenns halt ne große zahl beim ram is 

andernfalls könnt ich mir nur noch vorstellen, dass viele texturdaten im ram vorliegen (größere textur files für besseren look = mehr speicherbedarf = schneller am vram limit) um sie schnellstmöglch bei bedarf in den vram zu streamen. auf konsolen sind die texturen genau so groß, wie sie sein dürfen um in den vram zu passen. also wie gesagt: von wissen kann hier keine rede sein, aber das wäre noch das einzige, was ich mir irgendwie vorstellen könnt ><


----------



## Locuza (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Rollora schrieb:


> Beim PC wurden solche Mechanismen nie angewandt, *[1] man übersetzt den Code von der komplexen 8 Core CELL(PS3) oder 6 Thread Power PC(Xbox 360) Architektur grob für x86 um*.
> *[2]Hier wird einfach sehr viel verschwendet und ich hasse das einfach, irgendwie mag ich effizienz*. Ist ja wie wenn ich mitm Lastwagen in die Arbeit fahre, stattm Rad  [3] Der Unterschied von 24(!) fach mehr RAM am PC der vonnöten ist, ist nicht mit schönerer Grafik erklärbar.
> 
> Die nähere Hardware zwischen Konsole und PC kann in Zukunft einiges Bringen, dass der Unterschied kleiner wird. Mal sehen


 [1] Wer genau macht das alles?
[2] Nur mal so im Zuge der ganzen "API-Revolution". Wie lange sagt man schon das auf dem PC ein Dreck optimiert wird? Und wenn ich dann sehe was DX10/11 und schließlich Mantle in den letzten Jahren an Effizienz hinzugewonnen haben, dann ist das nicht nur die Schuld von den Entwicklern, dass PC-Spiele relativ schlecht gelaufen sind. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich ein Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor. Ich würde auch nicht unbedingt mehr optimieren, als nötig bzw. ertragreich. 
[3] In der Regel habe ich gelernt das Systemanforderungen auf der Packung nur sehr grobe Richtlinien sind. Deswegen warte ich immer erst auf reale Ergebnisse. 
Aber wie du am Ende sagst, PC und Konsole sind dieses mal näher zusammen, also kann man es sich leisten überhaupt verschwenderisch mit der PC-Codebasis umzugehen?


----------



## addicTix (12. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Sofern die Hardware sinnvoll genutzt wird, also nicht wie bei CoD Ghosts, sehe ich dem postiv entgegen.


----------



## Rollora (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Weezer schrieb:


> Sofern die Hardware sinnvoll genutzt wird, also nicht wie bei CoD Ghosts, sehe ich dem postiv entgegen.


 das wird sie nicht, das ist das Problem, das ich mit solchen Umsetzungen immer hab...





Locuza schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich ein Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor. Ich  würde auch nicht unbedingt mehr optimieren, als nötig bzw. ertragreich.


jepp genau so ist das


----------



## End0fSeven (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Rollora schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht:
> Natürlich ist zwischen aktueller und alter Konsolengeneration langsam ein Unterschied zu erkennen - aber nicht, weil extra umprogrammiert und optimiert wurde, hier wird einfach was weggelasassen bei den alten Konsolen, bzw hochskaliert bei den neuen. Der Unterschied ist immer noch sehr gering und ich hoffe es kommen bald die Next Gen (+PC) Only Spiele, die von Grund auf dafür entwickelt wurden. Bis dahin haben wir lediglich hochskalierte Spiele für 10 Jahre alte Konsolen und egal wie mans dreht, der PC wird nicht wirklich ausgelastet, außer vllt mit unnötigen Berechnungen, während auf der Konsole genau nur die gemacht werden, die gemacht werden müssen.
> Bei Konsolen, deren System nun seit 10 Jahren gleich ist, weiß man genau welche Zeile Code wie lange braucht um berechnet zu werden und kann schon beim Entwickeln nur so programmieren, dass man weiß, das geht sich knapp aus und hat natürlich nebenbei Kontrollmechanismen die immer genau überprüfen, geht sich das mit der Leistung überhaupt aus? Beim PC wurden solche Mechanismen nie angewandt, man übersetzt den Code von der komplexen 8 Core CELL(PS3) oder 6 Thread Power PC(Xbox 360) Architektur grob für x86 um.
> Hier wird einfach sehr viel verschwendet und ich hasse das einfach, irgendwie mag ich effizienz. Ist ja wie wenn ich mitm Lastwagen in die Arbeit fahre, stattm Rad  Der Unterschied von 24(!) fach mehr RAM am PC der vonnöten ist, ist nicht mit schönerer Grafik erklärbar.
> ...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Man könnte den PC so gut Optimieren. Gut hier ist halt das Problem, es gibt so viel Hardware, jeder hat was anderes. Das würde sehr viel Zeit brauchen um das für sämtliche Grakas, CPUs usw. zu Optimieren...


----------



## Schinken (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Wo is das Problem? Depth of field und überhaupt die Sichtweite sind beim PC halt viel weiter und belegen mehr Ram. Und wenn das Spiel mit deinen oft erwähnten und sicher schwer errechneten 24(!) mal weniger Ram auf den alten Konsolen auskommt, dann kann man das 1. nicht eins zu eins umrechnen (1MB Ram bei einer Konsole ist nunmal was anderes als 1MB Ram beim PC, der wird einfach effizienter genutzt weil es NÖTIG ist) und 2. wird das NATÜRLICH eine abgespeckte Version. Wenn Watchdogs nämlich tatsächlich mit der Hardware der Xbox 360/Ps3 die Grafik aus den Trailern schafft, dann sind die Programmierer verdammte Helden und sollten ihre bahnbrechende Technologie patentieren lassen... Einfach mal Nachdenken.


----------



## DarkMo (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Man könnte den PC so gut Optimieren. Gut hier ist halt das Problem, es gibt so viel Hardware, jeder hat was anderes. Das würde sehr viel Zeit brauchen um das für sämtliche Grakas, CPUs usw. zu Optimieren...


 das is son punkt, der mir immer nich in den kopf will. was gibts denn so verschiedenes? bei den grakas is das völlig wumpe, da gibts nur 2: nv oder amd. man schiebt den krempel ja ned selber auf die gpu (also sagt, welche speicherbereiche...) und man sagt der graka ned, wie sie was machen soll, sondern nur was. den rest erledigen die treiber und da gibts eben nur 2. bei den cpu's könnts noch was andres sein. da haste zwar (also auch jetz wieder effektiv fürn spielemarkt gesprochen) nur intel und amd, aber da weis ich grad ned, ob man den zugriff auch auf treiber ebene vollzieht. bestimmt irgendwo, aber man kann algorythmen zumindest auf ne cpu abstimmen. hab ich jedenfalls schonmal gelesen. "aufgrund der internen architektur macht ein a=b+c; gefolgt von einem a=a+d; mehr sinn, als a=b+c+d;..." (is jetz ganz sicher schwachsinn ^^ aber halt so in etwa). aber im endeffekt wären auch hier wieder "nur" die architekturen und weniger die modelle entscheidend. also mMn gibts da nich wirklich viel. also dieses "ach ps, hör mir auf, 100.000 verschiedene settings..." is für mich mittlerweile nur noch nen mythos.

im gegenzug dazu haste aber ne ps3, ne ps4, ne xbox 360, ne xb-one, ne wii, ne wii-u, ne...  und alle grundverschieden aufgebaut >< also aus der betrachtung heraus, is der pc doch noch am pfelgeleichtesten


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Auf Twitter Verkündete Jonathan Morin nun die Offiziellen Minimalen Systemanforderungen für Watch Dogs an.
> 
> Die Minimalen Systemanforderungen für PC sehen wie folgt aus:
> 
> ...



Scheint nicht besonders für den PC optimiert zu sein, schließlich läuft es ja auch auf der WiiU...^^

Sieht man ja seit geraumer Zeit immer öfter, wie marginal die Unterschiede zwischen Low und High sind. Optisch kaum relevant aber der HW Hunger steigt exponential. Früher hat man da zwischen den beiden Modi wesentlich mehr Unterschiede gesehen und daran merkt man wie wenig Entwicklern an Optimierung für die PC Plattform gelegen ist.^^

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Wenn das Spiel tatsächlich so aussieht wie 2012 (und angeblich sogar noch besser), wären hohe Anforderungen voll in Ordnung. Und wenn man auf Low immer noch ein ansprechendes Grafik-Level hält, kann man die Anforderungen auch dort noch irgendwo verstehen.
Ist aber schon etwas auffallend das der PC 6GB braucht, und auf PS3/360 reicht ein Bruchteil davon. Klar schluckt das OS am PC auch was, aber dropsdem.


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Scheint nicht besonders für den PC optimiert zu sein, schließlich läuft es ja auch auf der WiiU...^^
> 
> Sieht man ja seit geraumer Zeit immer öfter, wie marginal die Unterschiede zwischen Low und High sind. Optisch kaum relevant aber der HW Hunger steigt exponential. *Früher *hat man da zwischen den beiden Modi wesentlich *mehr Unterschiede gesehen* und daran merkt man wie wenig Entwicklern an Optimierung für die PC Plattform gelegen ist.^^
> 
> MfG


 Ist es nicht vollkommen logisch das früher man deutlich mehr gesehen hat und der HW Hunger stärker ansteigt, als sich optisch auswirkt?
Das hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit fehlenden Optimierungen zu tun. 
Und hey es läuft auch auf der Xbox 360, da muss die Wiiu Version auch schlecht optimiert sein.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*


Verstehe dich gerade nicht. Meine Aussage ist einfach nur, das die minimalen Anforderungen die des schwächsten, unterstützten Gliedes sein müssten und das ist aber bei den PC Anforderungen nicht der Fall obwohl es, siehe Beispiel, mit noch viel weniger Ressourcen läuft.

Mit was wenn nicht schlechter Optimierung soll es denn sonst zu tun haben? Ich meine, die dtm Entwicklung alleine kann nicht zu einer solchen Differenz führen oder etwa doch?

MfG


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Selbst die Minimaleinstellungen von Crysis 3 sind über dem Konsolen Level. 
So weit runter wie auf das Konsolenlevel muss Ubisoft ebenso wenig gehen. 
Ich wiederhole mich gerne, aber ich würde abwarten was das Spiel real an Anforderungen stellt und nicht was auf der groben Liste steht. 
Stichwort CoD:Ghost, wo man eine 6GB Sperre hatte, welche man rausgepatched hat weil es total retarded war. 
Der reale Ramverbrauch lag dann glaube ich bei grob 2GB.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Locuza schrieb:


> So weit runter wie auf das Konsolenlevel muss Ubisoft ebenso wenig gehen.


Fände ich aber besser. M. M. n. haben Spiele früher besser skaliert und sich dann auch wesentlich in der Darstellung unterschieden. Aktuell ist es so das sich an der eigentlichen Darstellung kaum etwas ändert und lediglich übertrieben eingesetzte Post-Prozessing und Aliasing Effekte die Anforderungen explodieren lassen ohne aber einen entsprechenden Mehrwert zu liefern.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Cliffys Aussgen, Messerscharf wie die eines Analysten.^^

Watch Dogs: Grafik-Downgrade laut CliffyB aufgrund Last Gen-Versionen - PC'ler mit Schadenfreude


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Fände ich aber besser. M. M. n. haben Spiele früher besser skaliert und sich dann auch wesentlich in der Darstellung unterschieden. Aktuell ist es so das sich an der eigentlichen Darstellung kaum etwas ändert und lediglich übertrieben eingesetzte Post-Prozessing und Aliasing Effekte die Anforderungen explodieren lassen ohne aber einen entsprechenden Mehrwert zu liefern.
> 
> MfG


Nur so als Maßstab von paar Games. Bezüglich älteren habe ich suchen wollen, aber das dauert mir jetzt zu lange und ist deutlich schwerer zu finden. 

Crysis 3 VGA Graphics Benchmark performance test - Image Quality Modes

http://www.game-debate.com/blog/ima...l_i5_2500K_GTX_670_8GB_RAM_id1383404548_1.jpg

Assassin’s Creed 3 Benchmark – BenchmarK3D

Bezüglich der Skalierung würde ich zustimmen, aber letztendlich sollte der Content der gleiche sein.
Also die Auflösung von Schatten/Texturen herunter zudrehen, die Sichtweite zu reduzieren und paar Effekte zu deaktivieren, ist halt leicht und skaliert insgesamt auch brauchbar. 
Was mir so vorkommt, dass früher einige Spiele auch komplett auf Schatten verzichtet haben, bei heutigen Spielen aber selbst auf low Schatten existieren.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Früher fand die Skalierung durch Detailreduktion statt. Das führte dazu das man im High mode einen echten Mehrwehrt hatte und sich auch so das stetige Aufrüsten besser schönreden konnte. 

Ich rüste heute nicht mehr auf nur wegen ein wenig feinere Kanten, die ich in der Spielbewegung eh nicht wahrnehme. 

MfG


----------



## Locuza (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Du kannst es etwas positiver sehen. 
Du rüstest heute nicht mehr auf um deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Low und High zu sehen, du rüstet auf damit neuste Games überhaupt laufen.


----------



## DaStash (13. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Lol. 
Ja, dass Glas ist wohl halb voll. 

MfG


----------



## BxBender (19. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



End0fSeven schrieb:


> Auf Twitter Verkündete Jonathan Morin nun die Offiziellen Minimalen Systemanforderungen für Watch Dogs an.
> 
> Die Minimalen Systemanforderungen für PC sehen wie folgt aus:
> 
> ...


 
Warum du diese Hardware benötigst? Ganz einfach: das Spiel wird auch für die neuen Konsolen entwickelt. Diese haben 8GB Ram. Demnach brauchst du mindest so viel auch am PC, damit dein Rechner nicht dort einen Flaschenhals hat und die Frames irgendwann voll in den Keller zieht.
Wenn die ihre Kisten optimal ausnutzen, wirst du sogar irgendwann 16GB als Empfehlung für den PC lesen dürfen.
Der dicke Prozessor wird übrigens imemr bei einem Open-World-Spiel benötigt.
Riesige, offene Spielwelt halt. Das bringt jede CPU ins Schwitzen. 
Wer da nicht das aktuell Beste im PC hat, der dümpelt trotz geiler Grafikkarte nur bei 30-40 Bildern rum.
Mit Mantle-Patch dann bei 40-60. )


----------



## DaStash (19. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



BxBender schrieb:


> Warum du diese Hardware benötigst? Ganz einfach: das Spiel wird auch für die neuen Konsolen entwickelt. Diese haben 8GB Ram.


Wie PS3/X360 und Wii U haben 8GB Ram?? 

MfG


----------



## Schinken (20. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Ne, aber Ps4 und XBox-one. Die _neuen_ Konsolen halt


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



> Die Minimalen Systemanforderungen für PC sehen wie folgt aus:
> 
> Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2,66 GHz oder AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,0 GHz
> Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB RAM
> ...




für mich hört sich das an als wäre das die *anforderung* um ins Hauptemü zu gelangen 

Wieso können die Entwickler nicht mal nach FPS leistung gehen .

Minimale anforderung : 30 FPS Durschnitt bei 720 p
empfohlene anforderung : 60 FPS bei 1080 p

damit könnte man sich selber schnell eingliedern und man weiss wo man steht .  

Früher konnte man sich an solche sachen kaum Orientieren .


----------



## End0fSeven (26. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*

Das mit dem Prozessor war mir klar nur das mit den RAM nicht ganz ^^

Naja, ich bin gespannt was ich mit meinem Q9650 @3.00GHz und 8GB RAM und GTX560 noch so anrichten kann bei dem Spiel ^^ Ich hoffe das das Spiel bei Mittlerer-Einstellungen bei 40-50fps laufen wird ^^

Und 16GB RAM, das wird wohl in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren denke ich schon kommen.

Aber eben, ich bin froh das AMD den Mantle entwickelt hat, so kann man auch auf älterer Hardware noch spielen bei besserer Ausnutzung der Hardware, bin sowiso der Meinung das man mehr aus der Hardware nehmen könnte.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (30. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ne, aber Ps4 und XBox-one. Die _neuen_ Konsolen halt


 
Aber auch nicht wirklich. Bei XBOX One sind von den 8GB lediglich erstmal nur 5GB frei nutzbar, bei der PS4 erstmal nur 4,5GB (in Zukunft sind 5 - 5,5GB mehr angepeilt). Das relativiert diese 8GB erstmal schnell...


----------



## DSHPB (30. März 2014)

*AW: Watch Dogs - Minimale Systemanforderungen bestätigt!*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht wirklich. Bei XBOX One sind von den 8GB lediglich erstmal nur 5GB frei nutzbar, bei der PS4 erstmal nur 4,5GB (in Zukunft sind 5 - 5,5GB mehr angepeilt). Das relativiert diese 8GB erstmal schnell...


 
Dann passt's aber wieder mit den 6GB Mindestanforderungen - Win brauch auch was...Spiel also 4,5-5, dann bleibt nicht mehr sooo viel für Win wenn du 6GB hast...das wird dann schon arg knapp^^


----------

